# our van



## carthago (Feb 3, 2013)

hi all this is our vw t4 syncro camper, had it 11yrs, its a carthago abacus,and we use it all year round mainlywe nip up to dales at weekend,


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 3, 2013)

Location looks very very quiet and remote, just my cup of tea. Hard to see van detail in pics.


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Feb 16, 2013)

*tidy*

tidy T4


----------



## 2CRAZYCAMPERS (Feb 17, 2013)

whats the location?


----------



## rrs2010 (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like a very nice spot


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice van!


----------



## Aikidoamigo (Sep 29, 2013)

Interesting, where are you based... We also have Carthago


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 29, 2013)

Tidy van.


----------



## carthago (Dec 28, 2013)

*location?*




2CRAZYCAMPERS said:


> whats the location?



sorry only just read this it in the ardennes region the building in the background is a barge lift.well worth a visit it lifts and lowers large barges 180ft i think,dont quote me on that,also there are two or three hydraulic ones nearby


----------

